# Eckhart Tolle - Enjoying Every Moment



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

I have no idea how many people on this site are aware of Eckhart Tolle's teachings. Since he is one of the main reasons in my feeling better, I decided to share this.

Enjoy! Everything that guy talks about is just so enlightening and brilliant.


----------

